# How to tell when your hedgie is peeing/urinating?



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been trying to tell when Tansy is about to go to the bathroom, and so far I can only tell when she's about to poo. Her little tail usually lifts up and she gets more frantic/squirmy, so I plop her in her litter pan and she usually goes there fine. 

However, I can't tell when she is going to pee, because I can't tell any warning signs. I noticed she kinda just freezes in one spot while she's peeing. But is there a way to tell before she actually does? 

I usually try to keep her on her litter pan for a while just in case she wants to poop or pee again, but she always just wants to crawl out and explore more.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I noticed that it only takes them about 5 seconds or less to clear their bladders and there is usually no warning signs. They can walk about in a straight direction without you noticing that they've peed already. They can be litter-trained to pee in the same spot though


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

In my experience, the poop and the pee comes at the same time, or within the same time frame. Peeing is similar to pooping too - their stubby little tail goes up! You can try leaving Tansy in her litter pan a bit longer (put that little one back in the pan if she decides to crawl out!) just to make sure she empties her bladder too, while take a poop.  

I am paranoid whenever Twinkie or Wonton has their tail up, haha. Most of the time, it is just them trying to dig and force themselves into a small space, but I try to be vigilant about their poops haha.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Great, thanks for the advice! She just hates staying in her litter pan after she poops, but I'll keep plopping her back in :-D Thanks again!


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

I can normally tell when I feel the wetness down my back! Mine loves to cuddle in my hair and go.. I know...gross.....


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

You know how kids have the "pee-pee dance?" I've found that Dmitri has a "pee-pee look" :lol: He kinda freezes for a second then gets a really concentrated look and peeps then! I usually have just enough time to yell out "he's peepsing!" and helicopter him to the litter pan before he lets loose! :lol:

So maybe try watching for the concentration?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha I love that, "the concentration." But yeah, I noticed Tansy just kinda freezes and then stares at me. Funny hedgies! 

P.S. All the advice totally helped, I actually just noticed her tail go up, so I put her in her pan, and she pooped and then peed a minute later! Success!


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Oh yes, I call that "staring off into the distance" look. :') 

Hopefully Tansy won't be one of those stubborn hedgies who refuse to be litter trained! Hahaha. 

Good luck!


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Guess I'm lucky in that Macey has never, not once, poo'd or pee'd on me nor has she ever done so when taken out of her cage. She's quite the lady.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I just watch out for the poop (or pee in this case) face :lol:


----------

